# Getting Married to a Mexican in Mexico



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

I have decided to come there to Mexico (DF) to get married as it would be easier for me to come there (I can leave my job, he cannot.) 

I am entering on a Tourist Visa (FMM), and have been researching for two days now. Unfortunately the most recent data I have seen is from 2013.

I am confused with the list of requirements. There is no problem for me to produce any of the documents in the list except for the apostilled birth certificate. Is this really mandatory for all civil registrations in DF? Because some people claim that they had their destination weddings without the need of a birth certificate (stating that it was only needed if previously married/divorced.)

My country of origin is not part of the Hague Convention, thus we do not apostille documents, rather we have them legalized by the Consular/Embassy of Mexico in my home country.

If there is anyone out there with the same situation as me who had their marriages recently in DF, a little information could be helpful! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I got married to a Mexican woman in Playa del Carmen and had no problem. We went into an office and I copied my passport and residente temporal, that was about it but after reading here, things vary widely across the country.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Google Translation:

"Civil Registrar Mexico City

MARRIAGE REGISTRATION

What does it consist of?

Process to be undertaken by couples interested in marriage (registration), whether held in the offices of the Civil Registry, at home in their own branch or beyond.
Who is it for?

People who want a civil marriage.
Which are the attention areas?
Central Registry Office of the City of Mexico:
Arcos de Belén No. 19 esq. Doctors Dr. Andrade Col. Del. Cuauhtémoc C.P. 06720 Mexico, D.F.
From Monday to Friday from 8:00 to 14:00.
Phone: 55 78 71 40 and 57 30 September 61.
In all the courts of the Federal District Civil Registration 8:00 to 15:00 Check Directory
Which are the requirements?
1. File for marriage duly filled before the Judge of the Civil Registry of your choice, to express what is stated in Articles 97 and 98 of the Civil Code;
2. A certified copy of the birth certificate of the suitors
3. Convention on the property regime must be subject to present goods and those acquired during the marriage.
4. Proof of residence on behalf of at least six months concerned.
5. When one or both parties can not personally attend the celebration of the act, it should exhibit special Power of Attorney for the act, whereby representation or agents is proved;
6. When one or both suitors have been married before, exhibit a certified copy of the marriage certificate to the registration of divorce. In the case of any of the suitors is widowed, you must present a certified copy of the relevant Act of Death.
7. In the case of minors, provided that both parties have reached sixteen, shall be submitted to consent:
a) The parent of the child;
b) If a parent, guardian;
c) In the absence, refusal or inability of the persons mentioned in the previous sections, the family court judge will supply consent.
8. All those appearing must present photo identification.
9. Foreigners wishing to marry Mexicans must show, in addition:
a) Birth certificate apostille or legalized birth certificate;
b) valid permit issued by the Ministry of the Interior and
c) Proof of legal stay in the country, and its identity and immigration status.
If a foreigner obtained from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Mexican naturalization, submission of the birth of the country of his origin is required.
When both suitors are foreign, must submit the reporting requirements of Articles 70 and 71 of sections I and III of the Rules of Civil Registry of the Federal District, proving their legal stay in the country as well as their immigration status, in terms of the General Law Population."

[email protected] al CatÃ¡logo Ãšnico de TrÃ¡mites y Servicios del GDF



Also you might need a visa to enter Mexico:

"Requirements for a Tourist Visa

LIST OF REQUIREMENTS FOR FILIPINO CITIZENS 
TO APPLY FOR A TOURIST VISA TO ENTER MEXICO

•Duly filled up Application Form. (Available from the Embassy or downloadable from the website: visa forms). For minors, both parents must sign the application form.
•Passport (with validity of at least six months). Photocopies of the passport.
•2 pictures (1.5” x 1.5” (inch in size). WHITE BACKGROUND
•A photocopy of the U.S, Canadian, U.K., Japan, or Shengen Visa (if any) is required depending on the route of the trip.
•One Valid Identification card original and photocopy (photocopy the front and back side of the card) Please present any of the following: ◦Driver’s License
◦SSS / GSIS ID card
◦Company ID
◦Valid Student ID

•Financial solvency. Provide All of the following (original and photocopy): ◦Valid International Credit Card (photocopy the backside of the card where signature can be found)
◦Paid Credit Card Statements/Billing statements of credit card (for the last 3 months)
◦Updated bank Statements / Certifications
◦Updated Passbooks/ Bank Books (front page & page with last updated amount
◦Income Tax Return Paper (if employed); Business ownership certifications, duly registered by the Securites and Exchange Commission (SEC). (if self-employed)
◦Business Ownership Certifications, duly registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) or Department of Trade and Industry (DTI) (if self-employed). ◾For Married Couples applying for the visa, separate set of documentation is required. Please provide the Marriage Contract upon application.
◾For Parents and Children applying together for the visa, please present the Birth Certificate/s of the children. Both parents must sign the application form of the child.


•Certification of Employment (original).
•Personal Appearance"

http://embamex.sre.gob.mx/filipinas/index.php/en/touristvis


https://mexico.visahq.com/requirements/Philippines/resident-United_States/


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Ours did not involve all of that. Not even a divorce decree. But PDC is a tourist town and probably is more laid back. I may have had to show my birth certificate but I really don't remember. It was nothing like the requirements shown above.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Ours did not involve all of that. Not even a divorce decree. But PDC is a tourist town and probably is more laid back. I may have had to show my birth certificate but I really don't remember. It was nothing like the requirements shown above.


Google Translation:

"SERVICES

FOREIGN MARRIAGE

H. Ayuntamiento Benito Juarez Cancun, Quintana Roo, Management 2013 - 2016

FORMAT:
Application for Marriage and oath.

VALIDITY:
Does not apply.

DOCUMENT TO BE OBTAINED:

CASES IN APPLYING:
When both parties are foreigners wishing to marry in the municipality of Benito Juarez

COST:

65 SMG + 5% additional tax for tourism promotion, integral development of the family, social development and promotion of culture in registry offices.

70 SMG + 5% additional tax for tourism promotion, integral development of the family, social development and promotion of culture, outside the offices of the Civil Registry.

TO SILENCE THE AUTHORITY TO PROCEED:
Does not apply.

UNIT WHERE YOU STEP
OFFICE OF THE PROCEEDINGS:
Civil Registry

DEPENDENCE:
General Secretariat of the H. Ayuntamiento

LOCATION:
Of 01 and 02, Margaritas No. 31, Colonia Centro. C. P. 77500 Of 03 SM.1, Mza. 9 Lot 1, Av. Rojo Gomez, upstairs, Alcadia of Puerto Morelos. Of 04 Federal Highway Merida, Mza. 103 Leona Vicario Delegation Of 05 Calle Luis Echeverria, lot 2, MZA 141 SM. 309, between Calle Lazaro Urbina and Salinas de Gortari, Alfredo V. Bonfil Delegation Of 06 Reg, 94, Mza. 76, lot 3 Calle 44 Pte. next to the DIF Mpal. Of 07 Reg. 95 Mz. 120, Lt. 3 Industry Street Of 08 Moon Palace Hotel. Of 09 Hotel Zone next to Fire

PHONE:
883 97 58 from 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM Ext.

EMAIL:

HOURS:
Monday to Friday from 8:00 to 21:00 hours

TIME FOR A RESOLUTION
5 business days

REQUIREMENTS

1. Original marriage request duly filled


2. Birth of the parties (apostilled or legalized and translated into Spanish by authorized by the superior court expert, if you do not have a birth certificate, data is taken only of the passport)


3. Valid passport Letter oath signed by the parties (the oath is provided in the Civil Registry Charter.


4. Legal stay at home (if they have it)


5. Original prenuptial analysis VDRL, HIV, RH of the parties, certified by a doctor (both signed and sealed documents and professional license number) (valid for 15 days)


6. Medical certificate specifying for each pretenso not suffering chronic, incurable disease that is also contagious and hereditary.


7. current official photo ID of 4 witnesses (two for each contracting party) in the case of foreigners present a valid passport."


This is the requirements for both parties being foreigners but imagine there is a similar list of requirements for only one being a foreigner but was unable to locate it.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

We did have to get a blood test. But I honestly don't remember any complications. My wife speaks Spanish so she handled the people in the office. 
INM was a lot more invasive wanting to interview us separately, agree to a home visit which they never did. Ask where we met, the details of the wedding and such. This is because many people will pay a national to marry them just to obtain citizenship or residency.


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and translations. We are getting married in D.F. though so there may be a different set of rules.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

dahliacakes said:


> Thanks for all the replies and translations. We are getting married in D.F. though so there may be a different set of rules.


The first set of reqirements are from El DF.


----------



## Krizzie (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Dahlia, I am in the same situation as you, been trying to search on how to go about it. It would be a great relief to process this with a kababayan. Maybe we can apply for visa together? Or better yet, travel to Mexico together!

I cannot post my email address here since I am a new member (system doesn't allow it), if you are interested to discuss/communicate further on search for answers, please post your email add and let's talk thru email. 

Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

dahliacakes said:


> Thanks for all the replies and translations. We are getting married in D.F. though so there may be a different set of rules.


 The most important thing you have to think about is the "type" of union you'll have. That's if you want "bienes mancomunados" or " bienes separados" . It's like a prenup within your Mexican marriage certificate and it is enforceable worldwide.

- Bienes Separados means that if you get divorced you keep what you bought before and during the marriage (for example if you bought a fridge you keep it and don't have to share part of it with him in case of divorce) Also, your debt is your debt and his and his. No sharing of debt in case of divorce.

-Bienes Mancomunados is all 50% - 50% you'll have to produce the papers for the things you own so far so they can list them as being a shared asset. *But this includes debt too! *

When my wife and I were going to get married -like a billion years ago- we decided on Bienes separados, just because it was easier than listing and notarizing all the papers. But we also started our marriage with nothing and throughout the years we have put the important things in both our names. 

If you already have things back home (like a house) or money, or inheritance you expect to receive, or you don't want to share his debt and other responsibilities I strongly suggest you marry with Bienes Separados. You never know how the marriage will go and it is not the end of the world, if you get a new house it can be on both your names and problem solved. 

There are pros and cons to everything so think about it carefully and talk about it with him.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Krizzie said:


> I cannot post my email address here since I am a new member (system doesn't allow it), if you are interested to discuss/communicate further on search for answers, please post your email add and let's talk thru email.


Forum rules do not allow the posting of private information (like emails) on the open forum, but once both of you have made 5 posts, you can communicate via PM's.


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Krizzie said:


> Hi Dahlia, I am in the same situation as you, been trying to search on how to go about it. It would be a great relief to process this with a kababayan. Maybe we can apply for visa together? Or better yet, travel to Mexico together!
> 
> I cannot post my email address here since I am a new member (system doesn't allow it), if you are interested to discuss/communicate further on search for answers, please post your email add and let's talk thru email.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you.




Hi ! Let's talk here first! I already have my visa and am flying to DF next month. I'm so excited, but apparently some people here think that I'm getting married for convenience. Maybe because of the Asian flag beside my name? Haha, I just brush it off. I've been searching and searching for days, I'll send you the link of the website I found most useful but it's from 2014 and in Spanish. I didn't want to bother my fiancee as he is a very busy man, so I'm doing all the research myself.


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Raypinciotti said:


> The most important thing you have to think about is the "type" of union you'll have. That's if you want "bienes mancomunados" or " bienes separados" . It's like a prenup within your Mexican marriage certificate and it is enforceable worldwide.
> 
> There are pros and cons to everything so think about it carefully and talk about it with him.


Thanks for the info! So it's much like a pre-nup agreement, no? I'd definitely want to go Separado, I don't want either of us thinking that we're marrying for each others' assets. Also I have a house, cars, and stock bonds at home, I'd like to keep them there, solely mine, so I can give them to my family if ever I had to. 

Just thinking about the entire marriage process is exhausting! I'm appreciating all the input since I don't find a lot of data re:marriage to a national.


----------



## Krizzie (Feb 15, 2016)

dahliacakes said:


> Hi ! Let's talk here first! I already have my visa and am flying to DF next month. I'm so excited, but apparently some people here think that I'm getting married for convenience. Maybe because of the Asian flag beside my name? Haha, I just brush it off. I've been searching and searching for days, I'll send you the link of the website I found most useful but it's from 2014 and in Spanish. I didn't want to bother my fiancee as he is a very busy man, so I'm doing all the research myself.


oh! you already got your visa? that's great! and you will be with your amor next month.. wonderful!! 

don't mind those negative people.. they don't know your story.. they don't know you.. their opinion should not matter.. just enjoy your impending time with your amor.. hope everything goes well.. I am happy for you..


----------



## Krizzie (Feb 15, 2016)

Krizzie said:


> oh! you already got your visa? that's great! and you will be with your amor next month.. wonderful!!
> 
> don't mind those negative people.. they don't know your story.. they don't know you.. their opinion should not matter.. just enjoy your impending time with your amor.. hope everything goes well.. I am happy for you..


I would really appreciate if you could give me the following information:

1. where did you apply your visa? (as i am an OFW, i am wondering on where is the better country to apply)

2. how was the application experience? was it as tough as the US visa application?

3. how long does it take for you to get your visa?

4. what are the requirements you provided (read the requirements on the internet but would appreciate to get it from you since your experience is the latest)

5. did you inform the consulate that you will be getting married in Mexico whle under visit visa? is it allowable? (cause i know for US visit application that's a big NO NO)

I have a link regarding marrying Mexican in Mexico and will post it for you as soon as the system allows me.


----------



## Krizzie (Feb 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Forum rules do not allow the posting of private information (like emails) on the open forum, but once both of you have made 5 posts, you can communicate via PM's.


Thanks for the clarification..


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Krizzie said:


> I would really appreciate if you could give me the following information:


1. In the Embassy of México in Legaspi Village, Makati. 

2. Not at all, it was very casual. First, you go through a doc check/screening but it's by a Filipino officer so it's less intimidating than a US interview. They just asked questions which answers are already in the application form (just to check that you're telling the truth!) such as your work, your savings, and travel experience (they asked for the last three countries that I've been to in the past 2 years, so that might mean that you must have at least visited three countries in the past 2 years.) But I have a lot of travel experience as evident with my many stamps and used visas in my passport, so that may have played a part. Next is the interview by the visa officer, he was very nice and I didn't feel like I was being interviewed, (it wasn't through a cubicle or anything, just over a desk), he just flipped through my passport, and asked me a few questions such as again, my job, where I'll be staying and where I'll be visiting. He even advised me to go visit nearby visa-free countries such as Perú and Brazil.

3. It took 5 days exactly, including weekends.

4. I could send you the link of my blog post about my application when you can receive PMs.  Basically all of the reqs in the website are correct, except the application form (the only one they accept is from the embassy itself, the one on the website is different)

5. One of the many rules of visa application interviews is never to tell anything not asked of you. I wasn't asked if I was going to marry... Besides it wasn't in our plans when I applied for the visa. I was asked though if I had a boyfriend or husband (they didn't specify where) But, fortunately it is very legal to marry on a Visitante visa (which is the only visa they'd give for anyone wishing to marry in MX.)


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

dahliacakes said:


> Thanks for the info! So it's much like a pre-nup agreement, no? I'd definitely want to go Separado, I don't want either of us thinking that we're marrying for each others' assets. Also I have a house, cars, and stock bonds at home, I'd like to keep them there, solely mine, so I can give them to my family if ever I had to.
> 
> Just thinking about the entire marriage process is exhausting! I'm appreciating all the input since I don't find a lot of data re:marriage to a national.


It is really not that complicated:

1.- For the apostilla call or go to the Mexican consulate in your area and request information about it, to be honest, I don't think anyone in MX knows what an apostilla is. Apparently you can only get it if your country is part of the La Haya treaty, otherwise you can get your birth certificate legalized: Apostilla y legalización

2- Once in Mexico you will need a permit from Immigration to get married, you will need your visa, passport, a letter from both of you, about your intention and that you are both single (they'll give you the format locally) , your fiance's ID and another document to prove he is mexican, and a fee: http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/tramit...ciones/AutorizacionparacontraerMatrimonio.pdf

3- Then you'll go to registro civil , whichever, it is all exactly the same, you'll need: a filled form of intention of marriage (they give you that) , birth certificates (he needs a fresh copy of his) , another form that they'll give you specifying whether you want bienes mancomunados or separados, comprobante de domicilio (he gets this, it's to show he has a residence in DF and he's not from another state) If any of you has been married before you need a divorce decree , and the permit you got from INM. They'll give you the list at your local registro, but there won't be any exotic papers from back home. Maybe they'll also ask you for your passport? It's all very straightforward. 

Once all the paperwork is ready and they approve it, they will send you to get a blood test, this is to find out if any of you have a communicable sexual disease (HIV, Hep C, etc), so that you and your partner are completely aware of it. Also, to know your blood type in case you want children. They will tell you exactly what's needed and where to go for the blood test. We went to IMSS. 

The day of the actual marriage they will request that you bring a couple of witnesses with their ID's , if you don't have anyone don't worry, the same people at the office will help you. And then you are in front of a judge getting married. 

I know it sounds super stressful but it really isn't, it's just paperwork and a visit to a couple of places and I assure you you'll get a lot of congratulations from strangers during all of this, and it'll be a fun experience. The longest wait for us was for the INM permit to be ready, I think it was a 3 day wait but that was before computers, the registro civil and the blood test were done in a day and then we made an appointment to see the judge. 

Good luck!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

It has been a couple of years since INM was involved in marriages to Mexican Nationals and foreigners. I also had to get a "Permiso para matrimonio." 

Nueva Ley de Migración eliminará permiso para extranjeros puedan casarse con mexicanos - Tijuana

"The new Immigration Law will remove permission to foreigners to marry Mexicans -

" He said that when the regulation is published, aforeigners will no longer have the need to get a permit from the National Migration Institute to marry a national, you can do it in person at the Civil Registry."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Krizzie said:


> 1. where did you apply your visa? (as i am an OFW, i am wondering on where is the better country to apply)


Just out of idle curiosity, what is an OFW?


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> It has been a couple of years since INM was involved in marriages to Mexican Nationals and foreigners. I also had to get a "Permiso para matrimonio."
> 
> Nueva Ley de Migración eliminará permiso para extranjeros puedan casarse con mexicanos - Tijuana
> 
> ...


That's great!!! Thanks for the clarification. It's easier and cheaper then!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Raypinciotti said:


> That's great!!! Thanks for the clarification. It's easier and cheaper then!


I remember having to "buy" my wife from the Mexican government, she cost like $250 USD. Sometimes I tell her that maybe that was too much for me to pay. In a few days after I am feeling better from her beating, I tell her I am sorry, that it certainly wasn't nearly enough to pay for what I got.


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Just out of idle curiosity, what is an OFW?




Overseas Filipino Worker, i.e. A Filipina employed abroad


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dahliacakes said:


> Overseas Filipino Worker, i.e. A Filipina employed abroad


Thanks. It's not a commonly used acronym here on the Mexico Forum. Are all OFWs women?


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Raypinciotti said:


> I know it sounds super stressful but it really isn't, it's just paperwork and a visit to a couple of places and I assure you you'll get a lot of congratulations from strangers during all of this, and it'll be a fun experience. The longest wait for us was for the INM permit to be ready, I think it was a 3 day wait but that was before computers, the registro civil and the blood test were done in a day and then we made an appointment to see the judge.
> 
> Good luck!


a big THANKS for this! :tea:


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks. It's not a commonly used acronym here on the Mexico Forum. Are all OFWs women?


Nope, both men and women.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

coondawg said:


> I remember having to "buy" my wife from the Mexican government, she cost like $250 USD. Sometimes I tell her that maybe that was too much for me to pay. In a few days after I am feeling better from her beating, I tell her I am sorry, that it certainly wasn't nearly enough to pay for what I got.


LOL, that's exactly what I tell my wife, and at least yours just beats you up! My wife's revenge was years later when she got her US citizenship, I arrived home that night and she had fake-packed luggage and said "ok, well, I'm a citizen now, Sayonara". I nearly cried  Don't mess with Mexican women! Happily married for many many years here


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dahliacakes said:


> Nope, both men and women.


I asked because you wrote "filipin*a*".


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Raypinciotti said:


> LOL, that's exactly what I tell my wife, and at least yours just beats you up! My wife's revenge was years later when she got her US citizenship, I arrived home that night and she had fake-packed luggage and said "ok, well, I'm a citizen now, Sayonara". I nearly cried  Don't mess with Mexican women! Happily married for many many years here


That, Ray is something I need to think about, as my wife is waiting on her final interview for citizenship ! Ouch ! Mine is very likely to come across with something like that, too. I need to remind her that all the times I told her how fortunate she was to be married to a "******" that I was only kidding ! Happily married for 13 years!


----------



## Krizzie (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you so much for a very detailed response..


----------



## Krizzie (Feb 15, 2016)

dahliacakes said:


> 1. In the Embassy of México in Legaspi Village, Makati.
> 
> 2. Not at all, it was very casual. First, you go through a doc check/screening but it's by a Filipino officer so it's less intimidating than a US interview. They just asked questions which answers are already in the application form (just to check that you're telling the truth!) such as your work, your savings, and travel experience (they asked for the last three countries that I've been to in the past 2 years, so that might mean that you must have at least visited three countries in the past 2 years.) But I have a lot of travel experience as evident with my many stamps and used visas in my passport, so that may have played a part. Next is the interview by the visa officer, he was very nice and I didn't feel like I was being interviewed, (it wasn't through a cubicle or anything, just over a desk), he just flipped through my passport, and asked me a few questions such as again, my job, where I'll be staying and where I'll be visiting. He even advised me to go visit nearby visa-free countries such as Perú and Brazil.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for a very detailed response..


----------



## Krizzie (Feb 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks. It's not a commonly used acronym here on the Mexico Forum. Are all OFWs women?


It's not commonly used here in Mexico Forum because I don't think there are OFW in Mexico.. As per my research, most Filipino in Mexico are either married to a Mexican and/or born and bred there.


----------

